# Big time traction problems



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Was driving my mom's 2.5S 5-speed last night in the rain and I had so many problems with traction. Pulling away from a stop in first, even gently, resulted in massive wheelhop and tire spinning with the front end sliding to the side. From 2K RPMs and upwards in second gear a somewhat agressive punch on the gas would result in spinning tires. I could even get them to spin in 3rd but flooring it. The car doesn't have traction control (obviously) , but I'm wondering if there is anything that can be done to improve traction. I'm thinking that the stock Contis might just be crap. Any suggestions?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

New tires!!! I don't have traction control either, and I would always be spinning out on my old tires. As soon as I got my new tires (Falken Ziex ZE-512), spinning out is next to impossible.

How worn out are your tires?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I need new rubber, I have 42,00 on mine now with many burnouts, thay are practically slicks. 

Any suggestions on new tires, I need all season (I am not changing my tires for the seasons) And I don't want to spend an arm and a leg (90-120 a tire). Any suggestions.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I recommend what I got.

Here's the website. http://www.falkentire.com/tires/512_infopg.htm


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like worn tires to me. How many miles do those tires have?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The tires are practically brandnew. According to the stealership they are at 90% (and they still look almost new). The car has only 11,000kms (6875 miles) on it. My dad's Accord doesn't have these problems so I'm kinda stumped. I'm only going to be driving the car for a couple more weeks until I move so it's not a huge deal to me, but it's still really annoying.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Maybe your 2.5 has the 3.5 engine.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

haha...yeah...I wish  Guess the roads are just kinda slick around here


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

check the tire pressure too...


----------



## justkickin (Jul 24, 2004)

I have an '05 2.5 and the stock tires, well, in a word, suck. Can't wait for next spring when I get new wheels and tires. Unless of course they are even worse in the snow, then they will get changed sooner.

Possible solutions, get your mom to change the tires, get your Mom some new tires for her bday/moms day/xmas/just because, or start driving like your Mom. 

Keep the old ones for burn outs, they do smoke nice.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

justkickin said:


> I have an '05 2.5 and the stock tires, well, in a word, suck. Can't wait for next spring when I get new wheels and tires. Unless of course they are even worse in the snow, then they will get changed sooner.
> 
> Possible solutions, get your mom to change the tires, get your Mom some new tires for her bday/moms day/xmas/just because, or start driving like your Mom.
> 
> Keep the old ones for burn outs, they do smoke nice.


 Well, we have Blizzaks for the winter, so no worries there. I most defintiely can't afford new tires for my mom (I'm a uni student). Meh, I won't be driving this car much anymore but it still worries me that in a situation where you need to put some power down you can't. Oh well, my next car (in five years) is gonna be a Subaru Legacy anyways.


----------



## Hallacres (May 24, 2004)

RiceBox said:


> Well, we have Blizzaks for the winter, so no worries there. I most defintiely can't afford new tires for my mom (I'm a uni student). Meh, I won't be driving this car much anymore but it still worries me that in a situation where you need to put some power down you can't. Oh well, my next car (in five years) is gonna be a Subaru Legacy anyways.



same situation here, new 2.5s, 6500 miles on her. Dont peel out or burn em in dry, but damn, wet roads, they suck. Had to hurry to cross to the other side on a divided hwy the other day, moint roads, sit and spin baby. Almost got hit!!! 

I can definitely wait for winter to come, I'm in michigan to boot!!! :cheers:


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

you sure you didn't armor all the tires the day before?

j/k, y'all remember the thread that went around about that? anyone got the link to it? that was some seriously funny isht.


----------

